# Applying to Aga khan university as foreigner?



## farah123 (Nov 28, 2009)

Bonjour!! and Salam

Merci to all the people who have contributed to this forum. Most of my questions have been answered here. I have one question about Aga khan applications. Do i have more chances applying as a local or foreigner? My IBCC score is not very high, but a mere 800.

thanks in advance


----------



## farah123 (Nov 28, 2009)

OMG 44 views and still no reply!! anyone there.....


----------



## AK47 (Aug 25, 2009)

farah123 said:


> OMG 44 views and still no reply!! anyone there.....


You cannot decide whether you want to apply as a local or foreigner. IF your supposed to apply as a foreigner n u pay local application fees you wil be disqualified after the interview.


I depends where you've done your school where you've lived and where your dad works for that matter. You have to livei3 years in pakistan to be considered as a local for aku. And your father should be earning in pakistan


----------

